# New used cruze. Has no warning light on but 3 confirmed codes?



## Jacksonmr12 (4 mo ago)

Bought a 2017 cruze with 1.4 in it. 87k miles. Got a decent deal on it because slight damage in front. Little bit of plastic and the radiator in front bottom had a dent but no leak. Runs and drives fine and everything under the hood looks to be in great shape. On a whim I put my scanner on it and it had 3 codes p0299 p0325 and p023f all of which say confirmed on my scanner. Why would I have no check engine light on if all 3 codes are confirmed and are those codes a sign of something bad? Would like to know if I got screwed by the car lot. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, if all the codes are current. You might be looking at $2000 dollars in repairs. I guess it depends on what kind of a "deal" you got. I would return the car immediately.


----------



## Jacksonmr12 (4 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> Well, if all the codes are current. You might be looking at $2000 dollars in repairs. I guess it depends on what kind of a "deal" you got. I would return the car immediately.


Could you by chance give me any more info on what the repairs would be


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Considering how new the car is, the past owner seems to have beat it like a rented mule.  

I'm not compelled to instruct you on Google searches, and if you need someone to interpret the codes you are certainly not going to do the repairs yourself. In that case, most shops are going to rake you over the coals until you crack.
The most costly code to me is the P0299, this "could" mean you need a new turbo charger. And just a rough estimate it could be a $1500 repair.






P0299 Turbocharger/Supercharger A Underboost Condition


How to quickly diagnose, repair, and info on symptoms and causes of a P0299 DTC code which refers to an underboost condition with the turbo or supercharger system.



www.obd-codes.com


----------



## Jacksonmr12 (4 mo ago)

Thank you for diving in a bit deeper with me I do appreciate it. And I did research the codes and was thinking that maybe that dent in the "radiator" might actually be a dent in the intercooler which would cause the underboost code possibly if their is a leak. The p0325 had me worried of a cracked piston since their is problems of that with this motor. But I'm not overly worried because it's running fine for now. I'm just curious as to why it would show those 3 codes when I scan it but there is no check engine light on?

Also I do plan on doing the repairs myself if possible. Was just wondering if anyone on here had any ideas I could get behind with the codes since I'm a new cruze owner. Ps the car is immaculant on the inside and the outside don't have a scratch on it other than a little bit of plastic damage on front bumper cover and the dent in what I thought could be the radiator. Previous owner might have run over a log or something in the road. 

But if you have any idea why the codes aren't triggering a light please give me insight brother


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Jacksonmr12 said:


> might actually be a dent in the intercooler which would cause the underboost code possibly if their is a leak


That actually makes more sense, that turbo should be good for many more years.



Jacksonmr12 said:


> p0325 had me worried of a cracked piston


Well, it could be. Do a wet and dry compression check, its the best way to know. You can rent the gauge at AutoZone.
I would start by filling up on premium (91 octane) gas, maybe it is real knock. Or it could be the sensor is bad. Also, since the car has been wrecked, anything swinging around in the the engine compartment could trigger the sensor. The sensor can't filter out non-engine knocks.



Jacksonmr12 said:


> if you have any idea why the codes aren't triggering a light please give me insight


There are cases where there’s no check engine light but codes. For example, any problem that affects the emissions system will automatically light the check engine light. But if the problem is not emissions related, and also not critical, it may be stored in the computer but not light the check engine light.


----------



## Jacksonmr12 (4 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> Considering how new the car is, the past owner seems to have beat it like a rented mule.
> 
> I'm not compelled to instruct you on Google searches, and if you need someone to interpret the codes you are certainly not going to do the repairs yourself. In that case, most shops are going to rake you over the coals until you crack.
> The most costly code to me is the P0299, this "could" mean you need a new turbo charger. And just a rough estimate it could be a $1500 repair.
> ...


I just got out there and looked it is My intercooler and it does have a hole because it is black around the hole


Johnny B said:


> That actually makes more sense, that turbo should be good for many more years.
> 
> 
> Well, it could be. Do a wet and dry compression check, its the best way to know. You can rent the gauge at AutoZone.
> ...


I actually started filling it with premium last fill up because i looked into the engine having issues with pre ignition with 87. I can't clear the codes with my reader for some reason but I will get them cleared/replace intercooler then do the test. I appreciate the help.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Codes can be active or stored.

What you really should be looking at is miles or starts since last code clear when buying a car. If you buy a car and it shows the codes were cleared 3 starts ago or 10 miles ago or something that's obviously very sketchy. You would want to complete a 50 mile drive cycle or so just to make sure everything is good. Even then, I've had codes come and go with hundreds of miles in between. If I were buying used I wouldn't buy a car if it showed codes cleared within a few thousand miles at least.

It's also possible the SES was on and the person fixed the issue but didn't clear codes and let them go away on their own (a great way to confirm a fix).

And let's not forget the age old scam of pulling the bulb out. Make sure when you turn the key to run the SES light pops up for a few seconds before going out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jacksonmr12 said:


> Bought a 2017 cruze with 1.4 in it. 87k miles. Got a decent deal on it because slight damage in front. Little bit of plastic and the radiator in front bottom had a dent but no leak. Runs and drives fine and everything under the hood looks to be in great shape. On a whim I put my scanner on it and it had 3 codes p0299 p0325 and p023f all of which say confirmed on my scanner. Why would I have no check engine light on if all 3 codes are confirmed and are those codes a sign of something bad? Would like to know if I got screwed by the car lot. Thanks in advance for any help!


Because they reset them before you bought the car. Take it back and either have them fix it or return it or get some money back.

Potential causes of a *P023F* code include: 

Bad fuel pump relay 
Short to voltage on FP voltage supply circuit or feedback circuit 
Short to ground on PCM FP relay control circuit 
PCM FP relay control driver shorted to ground internally
Read more at: P023F Fuel Pump Secondary Circuit Open


A code *P0325* most likely means one or more of the following has happened: 

The knock sensor is faulty and needs to be replaced 
There is a wiring short/fault in the knock sensor circuit 
The PCM powertrain control module is failed
Read more at: OBD-II Trouble Code: P0325 Knock Sensor Circuit Malfunction


Potential causes of a *P0299 *turbo underboost code include: 

Intake (induction) air restriction or leak 
Failed or damaged turbocharger (sticking, binding, etc.) 
Faulty boost/charge pressure sensor
Read more at: P0299 Turbocharger/Supercharger A Underboost Condition


----------

